# $500 to cosmetically redo a room reasonable?



## langless28 (Nov 20, 2011)

do you think $500 (roughly) a room is a good price? this is a "normal sized room, you can fit a bed, dresser, desk conformably and not be crowed"

this would entail primer and ceiling and wall paint. new base trim, crown molding and new door trim, as well as a new door (hollow core wood type)

my father is a kitchen designer and retired contractor, he build the i grew up in as well as a newer one before i went to college. 

he came over to try and give me an idea of costs for things i wanted done around my house and i feel like good quality paint and new doors and trim can really add value to a house. trying to justify that high cost to my girlfriend (who's mentally is just paint everything; even stained clam shell trim) is the part i am struggling with. 

i know its hard to talk price because it really depends on a number of factors such as location, size of room etc.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> i know its hard to talk price because it really depends on a number of factors such as location, size of room etc.


Well then...
If you are the product of a contractor father and you say you have been to college then why is it you don't know you should be furnishing us with some dimensions of this room you want to redo?

Who is actually going to do the work (labor).

I personally think $500 is a bargain.


----------



## langless28 (Nov 20, 2011)

Bud Cline said:


> Well then...
> If you are the product of a contractor father and you say you have been to college then why is it you don't know you should be furnishing us with some dimensions of this room you want to redo?
> 
> Who is actually going to do the work (labor).
> ...


tuche, this is more of a brain fart i wanted to get down on a forum before i get distracted by something else. lets say the room is 10'x15'.


----------



## What have I done (May 28, 2006)

langless28 said:


> tuche, this is more of a brain fart i wanted to get down on a forum before i get distracted by something else. lets say the room is 10'x15'.


Ok "The room is 10'x15' " :whistling2:


----------



## pyper (Jul 1, 2009)

I think I spent more than $200 for the moulding to do a smaller room, and I only have crown on the side with the cabinets, but there were two large door openings.

So I could see $500 for materials for what you're describing. I wasn't sure from your question if $500 was the materials cost, or if someone was quoting you $500 to do the whole job.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

I don't follow the logic of this project. Why would you change the molding in one room? Or will this be a room by room upgrade?


----------



## langless28 (Nov 20, 2011)

Ron6519 said:


> I don't follow the logic of this project. Why would you change the molding in one room? Or will this be a room by room upgrade?


room by room, whenever we can save up to do a whole room it gets done.


----------



## josall (May 7, 2011)

Decide which room you want to re-do take a pc. of paper and write down how much trim, crown moulding, door size and the square footage of your walls and ceiling (width in feet x height in feet = square footage of each wall). Then get in your car and drive to the lumer store and price each item that you wrote down, then total up all items and you will have your answer. Get a new girlfriend....


----------

